
Get Solarized – Awesome Command Prompt Colors for VS, VS Code, Cmd, PowerShell - uyoakaoma
https://www.hanselman.com/blog/GetSolarizedAwesomeCommandPromptColorsForVSVSCodeCmdPowerShellAndMore.aspx
======
arkitaip
I don't get why dark themes for various dev tools use colors like a bomb went
off in a paint factory. Visually it's incredibly distracting when color is
arbitrarily applied to keywords as opposed to highlight a change in state or
important information.

------
aonoma
Why not directly link to the creator's site?
[http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized](http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized)

P.S. Duplicate post.

